# Peterborough - reactions here please!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just got back & unpacking. 
Despite the cold easterly wind, a good time seemed to be had by all. 
Some extra time (well more than was expected !) was put in by quite a few members on the MHF / Outdoorbits stand due to Nuke's accident earlier. When we were on, a few members came up to us & said that they had heard about him & hoped he was OK.

It was nice to meet a few more of the members, and it looks like the guy selling the "Morrocan" carpets did a roaring trade with us all! 

The BBQ on Saturday seemed to be a big success


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

I am back also but as I live about 10 miles away from the showground I should be. Thanks to Jen - Cianthus - for organising the rally and organising a parking spot for Edds car - saved my life. :lol: We bought a Morrocan mat as did M&D, Monsi and Vic amongst others. I spent less that £100 this show, a bit of a result seeing as I spent over £1k at Newark. We tried to buy a couple of high back Lafuma chairs and foot rests - the ali framed version - but left it too long to make our minds up and they were all gone. Still, not long to Newbury :lol: With that in mind, I will have a couple of folding chairs - ali framed and not the cheapo ones - in first class condition - for sale at Newark for £30 the pair complete with bags. 

Dave

656


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I missed out on a new van so had to settle just for the wheel trims  

Enjoyed the BBQ, burgers were delicious & exquisitly cooked :wink: 

Thanks to Clianthus & Gaspode & any marshals who I didn't meet.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

COLD! Truma heater got a good hammering!

Top of my list to buy was the electric 2 ton jack. Got there first thing Friday morning, to be told "We've only brought the demo one, and that's been sold already. We can't bring everything!" What a way to do business! Your primary product (of 2) and you can't be @r5.d to bring any to a motorhome show!

Second on my list - Silver Screens Solar Screen. Where were Silver Screens? I don't know either, but they weren't at Peterborough! I rang a couple of months ago and they said Peterborough was one of the few they would do. Are they still in business? I'd go to the opposition, but they don't make them.

I did get the 3rd on my list - steel hoses for the Gaslow system, replacing the rubber pigtails. Also many more indispensable things I never knew I wanted!

I've also learned to trust Sally the Satnav lady (I'm a satnav virgin). On the occasions when I thought she must be wrong, and followed my own instincts, we went horribly wrong, and Sally was right


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Peterborough*

Many thanks for the rally, Clianthus and Gaspode.
We also bought wheel trims but not enough people 'bigged up' the Maxview crank up, 
to persuade the domestic authority to OK it.
Next opportunity please try harder!
How about a free beer to each member that praises it unreservedly to Frances!

Memo to Geo........saying 'Mind your head on the crank up handle' after I persuaded her into your RV to admire the upholstery does not qualify!!!

Happy days!
TonyP


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bagshanty said:


> I've also learned to trust Sally the Satnav lady (I'm a satnav virgin). On the occasions when I thought she must be wrong, and followed my own instincts, we went horribly wrong, and Sally was right


Ahah! You will learn that the different voices have different characters, and react differently. The voice we were using last year got very stroppy when we went a different way, and sometimes stopped talking to us completely.

This year, I christened the voice (actually, sounding _very_ similar to the lady we used last year) Harriet, and she seems to have a much better nature. When we went off route at Easter, she simply waited until we'd finished shopping, and put us back on the right route.

Gerald


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everybody 
just landed home from our first Peterborough show we had a fantastic time 
meeting some of the MHF members 
all of whom made us very welcome thank you all for that 
a special thank you to Clianthus Lady J and Gaspode for fitting us in 
Ruth got some great stuff for the motorhome 
two coates apair of shoes a lit up smelly thing for the house 

:? :? :? 
anyway still had enough bus fare home :lol: 
Tony and Ruth


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We had a grand time. Sal spent my money on herself and I bought nowt... just the way it should be apparently..?? :roll: 

We took a steady run home, dropped the dog and stuff off, then in a moment of madness we took the rv to the seaside for fish and chips down the seafront before we took it back to storage. So all those that say "you can't just run about in an rv" - check out my picture! Yes were taking up four spaces, but hey ho, who cares! :lol:

Thanks again to everyone for the usual friendliness. Hopefully see you soon at a meet or rally.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Snelly said:


> We had a grand time. Sal spent my money on herself and I bought nowt... just the way it should be apparently..?? :roll:
> 
> We took a steady run home, dropped the dog and stuff off, then in a moment of madness we took the rv to the seaside for fish and chips down the seafront before we took it back to storage. So all those that say "you can't just run about in an rv" - check out my picture! Yes were taking up four spaces, but hey ho, who cares! :lol:
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the usual friendliness. Hopefully see you soon at a meet or rally.


Any truth in the rumour you're booked into Blackpool for the illuminations


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

emgee said:


> Any truth in the rumour you're booked into Blackpool for the illuminations


As soon as we get our generator fixed, we'll be heading over there. We just havent got enough power to light all our lights up at once without it.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a wonderful time and thanks to everyone for making me so welcome.

I am hooked on this MHF rallying business now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Peterborough*

We are now home and unpacked. Thanks to everyone who made the weekend so enjoyable - pity the wind did not drop. but I think it would have been very hot indeed if it had! Just sorry we did not manage to speak to everyone we knew - perhaps next time.

We celebrate TWO YEARS TODAY! 43,000kms later and boy do we love this travelling lark - we just hope our dear old Hymer keeps going for the next 20 years as we are sure we will never get bored of it all.

Thanks again 
Sundial J&T


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just finished unpacking the van, seem to have been away ages!!

It was lovely meeting up with old friends and seeing some new faces. 

We weren't as tight on space as expected either, so that was good and despite all the earlier booking problems it all turned out ok.

Look forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Neil and I would like to say a big thankyou to everyone we met at the BBQ on saturday.

Even though we don't have a MH yet we were made very welcome by you all. Thanks Stew for arranging the BBQ.

One small problem :? :? :? we were back at the show today looking at more MH's and we spent most of the time looking at RV's. I think I'm in love :lol: :lol: Now thats confused the issue :roll: more decisions to make now :!: 

Wendy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, we arrived home after a great weekend, as already mentioned, meeting new and familiar faces is always a pleasure, many thanks to everyone who rallied round and did their part for Dave (Nukeadmin), with your help and support, we managed to keep the stand up and running for the duration of the show. I've started a photo album in the rallies and meets section, please feel free to add yours!

Looking forward to the next one, see you all soon!

MnD 


p.s Jen, Mandy asks could you possibly let her know in advance the dress code for marshalling cheers! :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Mandy asks could you possibly let her know in advance the dress code for marshalling cheers! :wink:


It should be a French Maid outfit and High Vis in warm weather. IMHO of course :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't know; I noted very carefully Jen in her traffic warden's high visibility uniform and the way she wielded that clipboard she's a natural. Heaven forbid if she gets real power. Watch out.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> traffic warden's high visibility uniform


 thats the battle fatigues Dave, I was impresses by the team colours of black and cream with open sandals   .

Thoroughly enjoyed Peterborough and many thanks for all who helped and attended the BBQ, I hope everyone enjoyed themselves

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well what a weekend as most of you know I had a pretty bad accident coming up to the show which wrecked my weekend and my wallet.

I really am astounded at the response from everyone that I received on MHF, Jue and I were talking about it earlier and it really does restore my faith in human nature with everyone teaming up to keep the stand going on my behalf when i have had problems like this. 

Without everyones help, this weekend would have been a total writeoff (literally) for me with huge financial losses, whereas this instead has been good on a publicity side for MHF with the numbers of flyers handed out, already the new members stats are rising and i assume this will continue for the next week as people get back from the show and summon up the website on the flyer they have on their pc, the profits made from items sold will cover the stand fees and then some and help towards the costs i have incurred as a result of the accident as well! so something good came of it all. 

It also seemed to instill a lot of teamwork in everyone concerned and makes me proud to be a figurehead to an organisation almost totally run by volunteers who are happy to put their own precious time and effort and even money to help the site and me out. 

What with the Rally team of staff up there getting everyone safe and sound onto their allocated spaces such as Jen, Ken and Jacquie (and any other marshalls who helped out, sorry don't know all the people who were there due to my absence), 

Artona (Stew) for organising a BBQ,

the friends who helped out running the temporary stand in my absence such as "Dave Burleigh, scottie, ann99uk, BognorMike and Gaspode, Jacquie and John, MandyAndDave and RichardAndMary (Notable mentions to the two latter couples who between them I believe put in the most hours running the stand and other miscellaneous stuff behind the scenes and RichardAnyMary were not even attending with the MHF team and were instead staying with friends) , 

thanks also to lesleylil (Alan) and Wurz and LadyJ for handing out flyers at gate entrances.

And couldn't thank everyone and miss out the couriers i.e. Eddie of Vanbitz fame who took a heap of boxes up amongst a LOT of other background help and DizzieBlond(aka Dai) who also went out of his way to ferry some boxes up the following day)

Thx to everyone this event was i think a great success and yet again we put out a large contingent of motorhomes at the rally, if the numbers continue to rise that attend these show rallies we will soon be encroaching into the space used for MCC, CC etc 

Just wish i could have been there with the unit


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks just to add our thanks to Jen, Ken and lady J for or organising this event. It was nice again to see old faces and put more faces and names to others. 

Dave that was the best piece of sirloin we have had for a long time, many thanks.

Ken when you wear a HV vest you are supposed to wear it on the outside of your jacket
:wink:

Steve F


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

We had a fab time, many many thanks to all the MHF people who were involved in organising the weekend, as usual it was superb! Just not long enough to speak to all the interesting people we wanted to.

Can't wait to attend the next event - why does work have to get in the way?

Suzanne


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who organised the rally and lovely bbq. 

We bought a few bits and bobs at the show and then decided on sat to buy a safari room. After the loan of a cordless drill and watched by our neighbours (who were relaxing drinking beer, giving us helpful hints!!), 3 hours later we gave up and took it back and got a refund. Turns out that the sides were not long enough to peg down and probably the larger version would not have fitted either. Might have to have one made to fit. 

Didn't manage to speak to as many of you as at other rallies, but hopefully there will be more opportunities in the coming months. 

Shame we missed out on the eggs and steak, I didn't see the thread until after the cut off day. 

Deb and Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We would like to add our thanks for everyone for making the weekend a good one - maybe it was me but I got the impression that there were far fewer stands than last year - that could be the cause of me not spending as much as I would have liked :roll: 
Now we're home & getting the washing done etc - I can't wait to get out & about again whilst this sunshine & good weather is here.
Vic & Sylvia -[who is suffering with a bad cold & says its my fault 
8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Vic & Sylvia -[who is suffering with a bad cold & says its my fault
> 8O


well she would, wouldn't she?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we are home and I'm absolutley cream crackered spent most of yesterday manning the stall till close of show then humping it all to Eddies van for him to deliver what was left to Dave on his way home. Note to Nuke them books weight a ton if you are doing another show get some wheels :lol: 

I would personally like to thank all the helpers who were:-

Mandy & Dave
Richard & Mary
Bognormike & Viv
Lawson64 Alan
Zoro Steve & Jo
An99uk Angie
Scottie George
DABurleigh Dave
Gaspode Ken
Happyrunner Linda for helping us to set the stall up on Thursday
Lesleylils Alan " " " " " " " " " "
Eddievanbitz for bringing and taking stock 
Dizzyblonde Dia for bringing more stock
My John for keeping me feed and watered while I was dashing about all over the place :lol: even though he was not feeling well he did a stint on the stand with me after everybody else had vanished on Sunday.
I do hope I haven't missed anybody out :roll: 

I would also like to thank the rally marshals Clianthus Gaspode Lesleylil and her Alan for doing a brilliant job and no I didn't poke me nose in with what they were doing :lol: well not a lot anyway :roll: 

Also Artona Stew & Shona for the BBQ which I didnt have time to attend properly but managed to whip a couple of sausages and some bombay spuds to munch while on the run :lol: 

The dress code was quite by accident Jen & I both ended up as a matching pair. 8O 

Thanks Guys & Gals brilliant team work

See you all at the next one

Jacquie

P.S I seem to have collected some bits that were left at the BBQ could there owners please contact me Ta. Piccy below I hope :roll:table cloth has found its rightful owner now.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

A couple of pics of the stand


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We managed a quick hello and goodbye on Friday afternoon in the rally field and met Jenny and a couple of very friendly ladies ( I am sorry that I don't know your names !! ) and RR and so sorry to have missed Olley. We saw the lovely kitten through the window of the motorhome, though.
Hope to meet more of you at the Newbury show, that is if we go.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Finally arrived home, 5pm tonight after a 100mile detour to Aylsbury to collect a trailer for my "Smarty"
We didn't actually buy much at the show, just a bottle of bio-magic as usual and yes I agree there wasn't as many stalls as usual.

Thanks to Jen and Ken, lesley and Alan and everyone else connected with the organising of this very successful rally.
Nice to meet new friends and re-aquaint ourselves with ones we have met before.
The BBQ was a great idea, thanks Stew and the cooking was superb, even though I say so myself.


Pity about the cold wind without it the weather would have been glorious but at least it stayed dry for the show. 
(yes I know it rained Thursday but I hadn't arrived by then so it doesn't count).
Looking forward now to Lickhill, unless we get to one before then.

See you all soon
Angie...............


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Peterborough*

With many others, many thanks to Jen, Ken, Lady J and others un-named - for the vast effort which you took to bring about another successful meeting. It all worked out very well.

Peterborough show may have been bigger, but I managed to miss the 'money pit' better than at Newark.

Thanks also the friends old, new and yet to be - to whom we talked or who we missed this time. Our next will be Lincoln - hope to see you there.

Best wishes all ... Penny and Leo


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Jen for meeting us on the rally field and not recognising one of MHF rally assistants - because to quote Jen 'you've got a fella with you' :roll: :lol: Thanks also to Ken for guiding us to our pitch.

The War of the Roses was in evidence with Jen flying the Lancashire red rose and yours truly flying the Yorkshire white rose. Sorry to see yours came down first Jen. :lol: 

Hubby and I nearly almost bought a new motorhome 8O but in the end didn't - but that is another story. :wink: Not trying to keep up with Lady J you understand :wink: 8) 

Thank you to everybody who made Colin welcome to his first motorhome rally - I think he will now attend more in the future although he will have to save up first.  

Joyce


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I met a guy from Kent (non-MHF - hadn't heard of it...) on Birchanger Services on my way back up from London, who'd been at Peterborough since Thursday. He seemed to think there was some sort of rebellious uprising due to RVs having to pitch up outside the site on a slope, causing one RV to pop its windscreen?

Dougie.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad I was inside then :lol: :lol: :lol: Dougie :wink:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Probably one of the last to get home thanks to a burnt out wagon on the A1 & another wagon who decided to do a roly-poly down the ditch 
( Oh and a last bit of shopping by she who must be obeyed ) 
However yet another good one. 
Thanks to the gang of four Ken,Jen - Alan & Lesley despite the cheap seat in the corner that Alan stuck Val & I in all in all good to see old faces & some new ones. 
Main good thing never spent that much, 
Main downside I think I enjoyed the Temple brothers, The Rocking berries, & Foster and Alen. I say I think because from the back of the entertainment shed you can only hear you can not see a great deal. 
But from the M.H.F. side roll on Lincoln


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

We took advantage of the Peterborough Show and spent a few days before the show at a nice site at Willingham, Cambridgeshire, very well set up for RV's, amenities sparkling clean and good price at £9.00 per night including electric. Will not be our last visit there.

It was our maiden voyage with our 5th wheel and Dodge pickup and all went well. It was also our first time meeting with MHF and was good putting faces to names. We were told previously that MHF members are a friendly mob and this proved to be the case. We would like to thank you all for making us feel very welcome. We would dearly love to join you in other meets, but this seems unlikely this year as we will be too busy with work, unless of course we sell our business, then you will definitely see more of us.

We will of course be at the show at Manby, Lincs. we will be trading as we are involved with the Landrover side of things, however, we will make an effort to visit the MHF meet which is being organised there - you can make it a week long visit for only £35.00, plenty of interesting things happening over the show weekend and plenty to do in that area - It's happening on the weekend of June 29th to July 1st, arrival anytime from 26th.

Once again thank you all for making it a great weekend at Peterborough.
We were also impressed with how well organised it was, thanks to all concerned.

Nigel and Pamala


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Great to see a good time was had by all!

Someone one once said "there's no rest for the wicked" and I must have been extremely wicked in a former life as it was very busy in the traders area.

Kands & Geo, you have my sincere gratitude for being "on call" when the need arose....thank you!! also many, many thanks to you both and to Pam and Sharon for your warm hospitality and for feeding a poor waif on Saturday evening  Ever thought of opening a restaurant? :lol: 

As ever, it was good to put a few more faces to names too  

Roll on Newbury!

Best regards to all
Linda


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

*Peterborough*

Hi Everyone
We just bought a van, a Swift Suntor 590RS to tow my race car and this is my first post
Peterborough was also our first show
Sorry to say we wont be attending any more. :evil: We have never seen so much tacky rubish for sale. The highlight was going to be visiting Oleary's to get kitted out from our list of upgrades and they had pulled out at the last moment. We trawlled the stands looking for a swivel seat base and a decent discount on an awning, no one could better internet deals.
Dont worry though this hasnt dampened our enthusiasm fot the motorhome or subscribing soon to this website.
If you want to see how a proper show is organised with plenty of trade centred on the prospective audience then visit the Autosport show in January


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Peterbororo'*

Greetings,

Just got back this lunchtime from our "holiday" we both had a lovely time at the show and met up with friends old an new, we spent a fair bit of time searching around the show and did still not see it all, we could have done with two more days, we never got time to see everybody we wanted to.

We did not spend as much as we did at Newark but we bought a few bits and pieces, I was hoping to find some reasonably priced windbreaks and saw some vinyl ones at £27 with alli poles but were 5' high, we want 4' max, the 4' ones were dearer at most stalls apart from the heavy fabric ones with wooden poles, have to see waht we can find at lincoln.

We fancy a safari room or lean to awning and was almost persuaded to buy a Dutch Safari type room which was a good price at £300 complete but you had to order them, then we saw the Fiama proper safari rooms with zipped sides at show price of £430, so I thought we may save some more cash and buy the "proper" on!!

We called at Brownhills on the way home and got the solar panel done, spent the last few hours emptying the van whilst Chris is off to give some blood.

Thanks to Jenny and Ken for their marshaling skills and organising the event and Jaquie and John for their work, Stew and Shona for the excellent barbeque and to all the others who made the weekend go down a treat.

Thanks Jaquie for retrieving our tablecloth and clips, we completely forgot about them.

We are now looking forward to Lincoln where we can enjoy the company of other mhfers again, we should have time to save a few pounds by then!


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> He seemed to think there was some sort of rebellious uprising due to RVs having to pitch up outside the site on a slope, causing one RV to pop its windscreen?
> 
> Dougie.


Was it just me, or did the RVs just seam to park anywhere they landed?

I mean usually there is a RV section where they are all lined up together? There didn't seam to be such an area at Peterborough? Least if there was we missed it.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw a section that appeared to be RV's but as you say wilecoyote they did seem to be parked just as they landed!!

At least on the MHF area we did give the RV's the most level part of the pitch, but we were all on a bit of a slope.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to think there was some sort of rebellious uprising due to RVs having to pitch up outside the site on a slope, causing one RV to pop its windscreen?
> ...


There was an RV section - right at the other side of the show to us. It may have been the ARVE club. I made it over there on the last day to talk to some Safari Trek owners to get their opinions.

Big appreciation to the marshalls and those running the stall. I know a lot of hard work was put in.

Incidently, Nuke, thanks for thanking me for handing out flyers - but I didn't - honest! I sat and watched for a while but i can honestly say I didn't chase anyone up the road to ensure they were briefed of MHF's existence. In order to earn the thanks, I will volunteer at the next show I attend.  I must say, it was entertaining watching the professionals at work though, nary a person got past the MHF pitch without being accosted :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Leigh

It was really nice to meet you at P'boro and the dog was angelic wasn't she!!

That was very honest to say you didn't hand out flyers from the MHF pitch, the ones that did were An99uk (Angie) and Happyrunner (Linda) and damned good at it they were too :lol: :lol: No-one from General Camping got past them!!

However you did try to help bump start a fellow motorhomer, even though he turned out not to be one of our members!! so thanks for that.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

A big thanks to all involved in making the Peterborough Show another resounding success for MHF. Sorry to hear about Nukes accident though.... Would have been nice to see you there matey.
Linda, you are more than welcome for the help (even though I seemed to get confused about which day I was supposed to be there :lol: :lol: ) and for the evening entertainment. Who was that lightweight that you brought over on Friday evening?????? Only two bottles and he wanted to run off :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We had a great time, even though it did make my back play up.... We met up with friends old and new and we are looking forward to our next outing soon :lol: :lol: 
Many thanks to Jen and Ken and Leslie and Alan for your efforts. Loved the J and J fashion show too :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

This is the thread for Peterborough 2007. I am going to lock it. There is a thread for Peterborough 2008

stew


----------

